# opinen on matthews z7



## archer 1234 (Oct 17, 2011)

i have been wanting to buy a z7 for some time now and i was wondering if it had ajustable draw length cause it makes no sense to buy a bow that is that much money if i will grow out of it




alpine archery micro elite/spot hog bullet proof sight / sims stabelizer / winners choice custom strings/


----------



## Lungbuster00 (Jun 17, 2011)

The draw length is only adjustable by switching cams these bows dont have modules


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

you can come by cams every now and then for $30. $30 isnt bad compared to $100 for omen cams plus i was worried aboutthe cam changing until i bought my mathews. you can buy a cam a half inch long then youll grow into it and then you can shoot it when is a half inch too short and then put on a longer release loop. so its like an inch and a half of draw range per cam


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I thought that Z7s had mods by 2". and the cam is only 30 bucks or so. so it wont break bank at all.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

If your dead set go with it but i would shoot some other bows before you buy it.


----------



## nathanrogers (Dec 5, 2010)

buy it new, local. make sure the guys at the shop know you, usually theyll switch em free


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nathanrogers said:


> buy it new, local. make sure the guys at the shop know you, usually theyll switch em free


I disagree. if you buy it new from shop. they will charge you what they did in 2010 when they came out. Buy it off here for about 300 bucks cheaper and just pay the man to do it, he wont charge more than 5-10 buck I bet (plus the cam) but you can buy the cam on here.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

If you like the z7 but are concerned about growing it, you may want to check out an Athens Ibex. It has a similar size &a weight but Athens dealers will change cams for you as you grow. The Ibex is really a sweet shooting bow.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

okay this is a random suggestion but the bear attack is hands down the best shooting bow out there, it has it all. the problem is that here in az its really dry so the string suppressors break easily. carnage is even faster more forgiving, lighter, smoother, holds steadier but has the same suppressors


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

bigbulls10 said:


> okay this is a random suggestion but the bear attack is hands down the best shooting bow out there, it has it all. the problem is that here in az its really dry so the string suppressors break easily. carnage is even faster more forgiving, lighter, smoother, holds steadier but has the same suppressors


bear attack is not the best shooting bow hands down. it is a hoyt


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

if the shoe fits then wear it. i bet youve never even shot an attack, plus i can tell your a total fanboy because you didnt even mention a model you just said the brand. once you actually know what your talking about and dont go by off of what other people say then maybe someone will listen. i will admit the fact that hoyts are VERY good bows but to say any model will take down the attack is just garbage. please dont sit here and tell me who IS best and not who you think is best! if your signature is your current bow ( no disrespect to the razor's edge) then dont try to inform me on what you think if your not shooting a quality bow. the razors edge is a great beginner bow and womans bow but if you know so much about a topic then step up and shoot a real bow


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> bear attack is not the best shooting bow hands down. it is a hoyt


I was gonna say something like that, but I decided to restrain myself. figured someone else would say it too.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

im sorry if it sounds like im a total d**k. i apologize if it sounded like im trying to know it all. i would like to take back what i said about the attack being the best because that is very hipocritical of me for my opinion is no higher than yours. i would like to state that the attack is a VERY shooter friendly speed demon and you have the right to your own opinion too. i would just like to apologize one more time and state the fact that HOYTS are some of the best shooting bows out there!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I want to try the carnage. but for the money/ same price, I would rather have a monster.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I was gonna say something like that, but I decided to restrain myself. figured someone else would say it too.


No it wont, because its not the bow. its the guy shooting the bow. only about 10% of how you shoot is the bow itself.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Calm down guys. Theres no such thing as the best bow. Shoot what you like and respect what others like.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Calm down guys. Theres no such thing as the best bow. Shoot what you like and respect what others like.
> 
> Jake


agree.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

no they dont have adjustable draw length, you just have to buy a different cam and then sell the other cam, it's not as bad as you say it.

I have a Z7 as u see in my signature and I love it. it's really smooth, super quiet, dead in hand, kinda light compared to other bows and is very accurate for how short it is and even better with a good stabilizer on it and it has pretty good speed but is not a speed burner by no means. that's what the Monster is for.

but if u get a Z7 u wont be making a mistake in my opinion. 
I am not loyal to one brand although I do like to shoot Mathews but I would have no problem buying a Hoyt or a Bowtech, or maybe a PSE but that's border line lol just kidding on that!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree, it's all about personal preference.
some goys will stick to being around Bear bows, some Hoyt, some Mathews, etc. it's just whatever the shooter himself prefers.

and yes it may be only 10% bow and u can take any bow out there and drill tacs with it if you have good form and shooting techniques and what not, but I would feel that shooting a bow you like will help you shoot better. if you are uncomfortable with the bow you are shooting then I dont think you will shoot it as good since you might not be concentrating on your actual shooting but on the bow its-self which is not what you should be thinking about when you are shooting.


archerykid13 said:


> Calm down guys. Theres no such thing as the best bow. Shoot what you like and respect what others like.
> 
> Jake


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I agree, it's all about personal preference.
> some goys will stick to being around Bear bows, some Hoyt, some Mathews, etc. it's just whatever the shooter himself prefers.
> 
> and yes it may be only 10% bow and u can take any bow out there and drill tacs with it if you have good form and shooting techniques and what not, but I would feel that shooting a bow you like will help you shoot better. if you are uncomfortable with the bow you are shooting then I dont think you will shoot it as good since you might not be concentrating on your actual shooting but on the bow its-self which is not what you should be thinking about when you are shooting.


 agreed, i was a bear guy ever since my dad bought me my truth 2 and then i upgraded to the attack. bear bows are by no means "bad." ever since i picked up my reezen there's just a certain sence of accuracy, pride, and quality when you hold a mathews bow and thats when i fell in love with them. now i own the drenalin but i am still not brand loyal, its just a personal preference. i amlways looking to find something new but so far mathews fit me best. archer 1234 if you like the bow and you feel its the right one for you then dont worry about new cams and stuff like that, that will all come in along the way. find the bow that fits your "style" best. for me when choosing a bow, the grip is a very important factor to take into consideration and thats why i like mathews, hoyt, and bear because they all have customizable grips to fit your needs. if the z7 is your bow of choice then by all means go for it!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

bigbulls10 said:


> agreed, i was a bear guy ever since my dad bought me my truth 2 and then i upgraded to the attack. bear bows are by no means "bad." ever since i picked up my reezen there's just a certain sence of accuracy, pride, and quality when you hold a mathews bow and thats when i fell in love with them. now i own the drenalin but i am still not brand loyal, its just a personal preference. i amlways looking to find something new but so far mathews fit me best. archer 1234 if you like the bow and you feel its the right one for you then dont worry about new cams and stuff like that, that will all come in along the way. find the bow that fits your "style" best. for me when choosing a bow, the grip is a very important factor to take into consideration and thats why i like mathews, hoyt, and bear because they all have customizable grips to fit your needs. if the z7 is your bow of choice then by all means go for it!


yep I have always been a Mathews guy. what originally got me was how smooth they were and since all but one of my bows has been a Mathews (my first bow was a browning micro midas 3, but then a year later I got a Mathews Ignition, then the list goes on) they feel like an extension of my arm in my hand. and now I like my Z7 and my Monster, the Z7 I like for it's super smooth draw and is very forgiving to shoot, shot after shot.
I like my Monster because it is insanely fast (1 pin to 30 yards with a 420 grain arrow and with the tad smoother M7 mods) and also insanely accurate yet doesnt growl back at me like a real monster under the bed lol!

but I am by no means strictly a Mathews guy but I do like to stick with Mathews for the majority especially since I like them and for what their company supports (missionaries).


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> bear attack is not the best shooting bow hands down. it is a hoyt


"The best bow is in the hands of the beholder"

THERE IS NO BEST BOW BRAND! When will people get that through there heads!?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> "The best bow is in the hands of the beholder"


yup.


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

I love my Mission Craze!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

the best bow you can have in the whole world would have to be a willow branch with a piece of 20 pound mono :thumbs_up:wink::tongue:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

^^^ Sounds like some experience here!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

parkerd said:


> ^^^ Sounds like some experience here!!!


LoL


----------

